# ZOO trip



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i went back to the zoo for updated pics on some juvenile fry, and couldn't resist stoping in and checkin out sharky once again. and snapped a pic or two.....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic. Some day I want to have a massive tank and keep one of those bad boys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

redtail cats are sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

cute little guy


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yup the rule....to bad they get huge!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what a beast


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

eyeball size ..how big was this cat nike.?

thanks for sharing


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hehehehe you wen tto the zoo anf took one pic?







Great pic though that RTC has a big head


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thePACK said:


> eyeball size ..how big was this cat nike.?
> 
> thanks for sharing


 he is and i am not kidding huge,







i would roughly have to say close to 3feet long and has not one tank mate. he is an amazing fish. if i had room on my memory camera card i would of snapped more but i took lots of the rbp fry and a small vid, so i was bitched for room







he will get more pics and a video of his own







there never is any keepers around, but i must get one of them to feed this guy and film it. i could easily see him take down a 12" oscar in one snatch.....

here was another pic of some kind of saltwater fish.......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice blue tang..too bad it has lateral line disease and very bad at that


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nice blue tang..too bad it has lateral line disease and very bad at that










really that sucks, is there something i can do to help this fish? let me no i can e-mail the zoo.... :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry if this shouldn't have been moved, I was linked this as the tang is ill, ummm apparently it is a zoo fish - damn its late here and I was drinking









Its all Nike's fault


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------

